# MF 30 rear hydraulics for Gannon Box Scraper



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello,
I have an old Massey Ferguson model 30 with a Gannon box scraper that drifts to the ground when the tractor is idling. I don't think this is the way it's supposed to be, I think it should stay up until lowered by the lever. The hydraulics seem to be located under the seat in the rear housing. Is there an adjustment I could make or is it more to it than that. Any help would be appreciated. 
Paul


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I assume it's the top link cylinder that's allowing the drift down and not the lower lift arms?


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

Hoodoo, I think it's the 2 outside arms that are drifting down, not sure what you mean by the lower lift arms. Are the lower lift arms the 2 outside arms?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The two long lift arms are the outside arms.

Massey uses a three point control system that requires the draft control to be properly set to maintain three point elevation. Your operators manual does a good job of explaining how to set it. If the drift down occurs at idle, but immediately automatically corrects when the engine is brought back to operating RPM it is likely just worn lift cylinder seals, next paragraph.

If the draft control setting is not the issue, the seals on the lift cylinder wear out over time and require replacement. The rockshaft housing will have to be removed to gain access to that cylinder. Your repair manual will have a detailed explanation of the process.

Or, live with it if it automatically corrects, until such a time as the lift system fails, then rebuild the cylinder.

Parts diagrams are available from AGCO online: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/957058


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC, you came through again, thank you. Yes it drops at idle and comes back up when idle is increased.
Paul


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Then I would just live with the issue. No sense getting inside until it is absolutely necessary. Massey had the most advanced hydraulic system in the industry for decades. With advanced comes some pretty complex internal linkage for the draft control. When the time comes, and it may never occur, that it is necessary to do the cylinder rebuild, spend a great deal of time going through the repair manual so you know how to handle any worn parts in the draft control linkage (and there will be) so you do not create more trouble than you started out with.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC, I am going to take your advise about living with it and not touching it till absolutely necessary. It sounds like you might know more about this tractor because I do not, I have an annoying oil leak that really drips oil all over the pavement and I have to put a diaper or bungee a plastic oil drip pan underneath the oil pan assembly. It is not coming from the valve cover as I put a new gasket on that but it seems to be leaking from the front of the engine block. I tightened and checked all the bolts and I found some hidden bolts way up in front of the engine block but I can't see where the leak is coming from. Do you have any guess as to where it could be coming from?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Old tractors drip, just something we all live with. Puppy pads work well. New tractors seldom last long enough to leak!

I would guess the front crankshaft seal, not having seen the tractor.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC, that sounds about right, and it doesn't look like an easy job!


----------

